# Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi



## pyro (18. März 2013)

Bei Obi gibt es derzeit ein Angebot über einen Teichschlammsauger, siehe dieser Link:

http://www.obi.de/decom/product/Teichschlammsauger_1400_W/5837851


Was ist davon zu halten? Ist dieser Sauger geeignet um Mulm, Blätter usw. vom Teichgrund zu saugen?


----------



## Springmaus (18. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Hallo,

 für den Preis ist das ne überlegung wert!

Würde mich auch Interessieren ob sich das lohnt!


----------



## Baschdi (18. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

hab ihn jetzt mal bestellt. mal sehen...


----------



## bernd1 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Hallo,
... ich hatte mal so einen ähnlichen und kann nur davon abraten!

Wenn der Sauger nur 1 Behälter hat, muss der jedesmal, wenn er voll ist (alle paar Sekunden) ausgeleert werden...

Blätter wird er kaum aufnehmen...

Dafür den Bodenschlamm (falls vorhanden) aufwirbeln und die nächste Algenblüte vorantreiben...

Falls er 2 Behälter mit Umschaltung hat (ähnlich Oase Pondovac), dann geht es deutlich besser.


----------



## VolkerN (18. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Hallo Bernd ...hmmm irgendwie schaut er aber fast genau wie der Pondovac 3 von Oase aus. Wenn er die gleiche Funktionsweise hat waer es natuerlich ein sehr interessantes Geraet. 

Ich bin auf die Testergebnisse von Baschdi gespannt !


----------



## PeterW (18. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Hallo,
also ich kann da eigentlich auch nur abraten. Ich habe sogar ein höherpreisiges Gerät
von Ubbink, ist aber auch nur ein Einkammersystem. Die Wartezeit nach Abschaltung
wenn der Behälter voll ist dauert einfach zu lange, halbwegs zügiges Arbeiten nicht möglich.
Für einen guten Schlammsauger mit 2-Kammersystem sind allerdings ab ca. 250 - 300 €
fällig. Ich habe mich jedenfalls schon geärgert das ich nicht gleich mehr investiert habe.
Es gibt auch einen Schlammsauger von Heissner der recht interessant scheint. Der hat den Motor unten direkt über der Saugdüse was technisch durchaus Sinn macht. Dadurch kommt
der mit wesentlich weniger Leistung aus.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## koifischfan (18. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*



> Blätter wird er kaum aufnehmen...
> Dafür den Bodenschlamm (falls vorhanden) aufwirbeln und die nächste Algenblüte vorantreiben...


Warum nimmt ein 1 Behälter Sauger keine Blätter auf. Und warum soll er etwas aufwirbeln?


----------



## pyro (18. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Wie funktioniert generell so ein Teichschlammsauger? Mir ist das Prinzip nicht zu 100% klar....

Funktioniert der Sauger folgendermaßen:

Wasser und Mulm wird angesaugt, im Behälter wird das Wasser-Mulm Gemisch getrennt z.B. über ein Sieb - der Mulm verbleibt im Behälter und das Wasser kann über den Ablaufschlauch wieder in den Teich laufen.
Der Sauger stoppt wenn der Behälter voll oder das "Sieb" verstopft ist...  ???


----------



## wkremer (18. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Hallo,

also mein Teichsauger funktioniert folgendermassen.
Sobald er eingschaltet wird, saugt er alles was ihm im Wasser vor die Düse kommt,
also hauptsächlich Wasser.
Sobald der Wasserstand eine bestimmte Höhe im Behälter errreicht hat,
wird durch einen Schwimmerschalter der Sauger ausgestellt 
und das Flatterventil am Entleerungsschlauch öffnet sich und entlässt 
den ganzen Inhalt in die Umgebung.
Es empfiehlt sich, den Entleerungsschlauch in eine für die Wassermassen aufnahmefähige 
Botanik zu legen, ansonsten wirds durch Überflutung unangenehm. 
Bei meinem kleinen Teich von ca. 8m² Fläche kommen locker über 100l "Abwasser" zustande.

In einem anderen Thread wurde einmal der Einsatz von Feinfiltern am Auslaufschlauch empfohlen,
und das Wasser wieder in den Teich zu leiten,hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## pyro (18. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Hm, wenn das wirklich so ist dann... 35l sind ja ganz schnell rausgesaugt.

Ich dachte das Wasser fließt wieder zurück in den Teich - wenn das Wasser + Mulm dann in den Abfluss fließt könnte ich ja auch eine Schmutzwasserpumpe zum reinigen verwenden...

Das muss ich mir nochmal überlegen oder beim OBI vor Ort nachfragen wie das mit der Rückgabe ist wenn ich mit dem Artikel unzufrieden bin.


----------



## bernd1 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Hallo zusammen,

@Volker N:
Ja, wenn es ein 2-Kammersystem ist, mit dem man dauerhaft weiterarbeiten kann, wie beim Pondovac 3 + 4, dann wäre es ein interessantes Angebot. Ich befürchte aber, dass es für diesen Preis nur ein 1-Kammersystem ist. Hiermit ist kein vernünftiges arbeiten möglich, m.E. ist eine solche Anschaffung sinnlos. Der anschließende Verkauf ist auch nicht einfach + ca. 50% Verlust vorprogrammiert...

@ koifischfan:
ich kennen den Obi-Sauger nicht und will ihn auch nicht ungesehen schlecht machen. Aber ich hatte mal einen sehr ähnlichen "preiswerten" Schlammsauger (Modell/Marke weiss ich nicht mehr, war aber ein 89,- EUR-Sauger (neu) aus "der Bucht". Blätter oder z.B. Kiefernnadeln nahm er nicht auf, die Düse war sofort verstopft. Mit dem "Aufwirbeln" meine ich, das das angesaugte Schmutzwasser, das sich in den Rohren befindet, bei jedem vollem Behälter, wenn der Sauger abschaltet, zurück in den Teich läuft und hierdurch vorhanden Schlamm/Mulm aufwirbelt. Das gleiche passiert natürlich jedes mal, wenn die Düse verstopft...

@ alle anderen:
Das angesaugte Wasser würde ich auf keinen Fall mehr in den Teich zurück leiten. Die mit den Saugern mitgelieferten Filter/Tücher/Siebe sind m. E. nicht fein genug, um alle Schweb- und Schadstoffe auszufiltern.

Hier bietet sich ein Teilwasserwechsel an, um den Wasserverlust vom Schlammsaugen auszugleichen.

Ich würde auch immer nur einen Teil des Teiches saugen, nie den ganzen Teich auf einmal. Aber hier hat wohl jeder so seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht.

Nach dem "Reinfall" habe ich mir einen Pondovac 4 gekauft, mit dem man ganz gut leben kann. Ein Freund hiervon bin ich aber nicht...


----------



## samorai (19. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

He Pyro!
Die ersten Sauger von Oase waren mit Fernbedienung.Es ist ein Kinderspiel heut zu Tage eine Fernbedienung vor zu schalten(auf die Watt-Zahl achten).So machst Du den Sauger erst an wenn die Düse unter Wasser am Dreck ist.
Der zeitliche Intervall bis der Sammelbehälter vom Sauger voll ist wird immer der gleiche sein,zähle ihn einfach aus,z B. 1-15 dann nehme die Lanze bei 13 raus und schalte den Sauger ab,so verhinderst Du das der Sauger Dreck aufwirbeln kann.
Die Fernbedienung kann man mittels Klebeband am Griffstück der Lanze anbringen.
Eine Fernbedienung kannst Du auch für Licht benutzen,Du wirst ja nicht ständig saugen.

LG Ron!


----------



## koifischfan (19. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Also meiner hat den Schalter oben am Rohr.


----------



## samorai (19. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Du hast ne'n Schalter am Rohr 
Ich hab nur Fernbedienung

LG Ron!!!


----------



## koifischfan (19. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Der bei/auf/in OBI auch.


----------



## samorai (19. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Aha,hab ich wohl übersehen.

LG Ron!


----------



## jolantha (20. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*



pyro schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Wasser fließt wieder zurück in den Teich - wenn das Wasser + Mulm dann in den Abfluss fließt könnte ich ja auch eine *Schmutzwasserpumpe *zum reinigen verwenden...



Genau die nehme ich, an einen Besenstiel gebunden, komme ich gut überall hin, 
und die jagt so ziemlich alles durch !
( Aufpassen bei Kinderfischen )


----------



## pyro (22. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*



jolantha schrieb:


> Genau die nehme ich, an einen Besenstiel gebunden, komme ich gut überall hin,
> und die jagt so ziemlich alles durch !
> ( Aufpassen bei Kinderfischen )




Hast Du davon zufällig ein Bild wie diese Vorrichtung mit Besenstiel aussieht??


----------



## jolantha (22. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Pyro, zur Zeit steht die Pumpe trocken in der Garage, ohne Stiel, den brauchte ich schon wieder woanders !
Den Griff der Pumpe befestige ich einfach mit Draht am Stiel, der Ablaufschlauch ist bei mir ca. 10 m lang,
und das Wasser laß ich einfach in den Garten laufen.
Dann schiebe ich die Pumpe einfach über den Boden ,erst einmal in der Flachzone, dann ,wenn der Wasserspiegel sinkt, gehe ich immer ein Stückchen weiter. 1/3 meines Teiches ist nach der Reinigungsaktion dann leer, ( ca. 20 000 l ) .
Ist bei mir einfach ein Teilwasserwechsel. Da ich Brunnenwasser nehme, geht das kostenmäßig auch
in Ordnung.


----------



## drwr (23. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Hallo,

ich habemeinen Teichsauger verschenkt, da es extrem nervig war, wenn die Kiste dauernd ausgeschaltet hat und es ewig dauerte bis er wieder trocken war und weiter lief.
Jetzt habe ich eine gute Pumpe ( Schlammhexe) die ich auch für der Teilwasserwechsel nehme.. Auf die habe ich eine Schnellkupplung montiert. Will ich Schlamm absaugen kommt per Schnellkupplung ein 30 m langer schwarzer dünner und damit leichter Schlauch dran.
An den habe ich ein 50 Rohr montiert, dieses erwärmt und vorn düsenartig zusammengedrückt. Damit saugt er nicht immer was ich eigentlich im Teich lassen will.
Hinten an der Pumpe ebenfalls ein langer Schlauch, der im Blumenbeet endet.
Das funktioniert seit jahren, erspart ein eigenes Gerät und die ewige Ausleererei gehört der Vergangenheit an.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## koifischfan (23. März 2013)

*AW: Teichschlammsauger, Angebot bei Obi*

Kannst du uns deine Hexe mit Bildern vorstellen?


----------

